# UK Queen Approves Gay Marriage



## Pong20302000 (Jul 17, 2013)

Under the terms of the Marriage (Same Sex Couples) Bill, religious organizations will have to "opt in" to offering weddings, with the Church of England and Church of Wales being banned in law from doing so.​MPs decided not to oppose a number of minor changes agreed by the House of Lords.​Among these were protections for transgender couples, which will allow people to change sex and remain married.​ 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-23338279


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 17, 2013)

Yay!

I personally don't believe in marriages but this is great news!


----------



## Gahars (Jul 17, 2013)

Duh. I mean, of course gay marriage would be approved by a queen.


----------



## xist (Jul 17, 2013)

Whilst the play on words is clever, the topic title is still infuriating as the Queen has nothing to do with any political changes and it gives the wrong impression to people who are unfamiliar with UK law. She may ceremonially nod her head but she's just a token figurehead with no power...other than to cream money from the nation.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2013)

xist said:


> Whilst the play on words is clever, the topic title is still infuriating as the Queen has nothing to do with any political changes and it gives the wrong impression to people who are unfamiliar with UK law. She may ceremonially nod her head but she's just a token figurehead with no power...other than to cream money from the nation.


 
_Technically_ she opens the Parliment session, signs Acts of Parliment, approves Orders in Council, holds meetings with the Prime Miniser, receives ambassadors or foreign rulers and is a representative of the nation, however yes - the Queen cannot pass legislature all by herself and her impact on UK policies is minimal. She may use her power of Veto to block certain decisions from passing, but that's about it.


----------



## xist (Jul 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Technically_ she opens the Parliment session, signs Acts of Parliment, approves Orders in Council, holds meetings with the Prime Miniser, receives ambassadors or foreign rulers and is a representative of the nation, however yes - the Queen cannot pass legislature all by herself and her impact on UK policies is minimal. She may use her power of Veto to block certain decisions from passing, but that's about it.



Technically yes, but if she ever exercised such powers there'd be a mass revolt. I may be wrong but i believe the last time a British monarch had a role in UK politics was back in 1708...she's a token figurehead who has no impact upon the UK other than to annoy those who don't want a Royal family sitting in their ivory towers. Royal prerogative seems powerful but it's actual value is nothing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2013)

xist said:


> Technically yes, but if she ever exercised such powers there'd be a mass revolt. I may be wrong but i believe the last time a British monarch had a role in UK politics was back in 1708...she's a token figurehead who has no impact upon the UK other than to annoy those who don't want a Royal family sitting in their ivory towers. Royal prerogative seems powerful but it's actual value is nothing.


 
She does use her power of Veto and so does Prince Charles, however until recently the documentation regarding this was secret.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/jan/14/secret-papers-royals-veto-bills

Of course this doesn't mean that they're not playing the role of puppets - most of the time they do. After all, they rely on advisors.


----------



## xist (Jul 17, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> She does use her power of Veto and so does Prince Charles, however until recently the documentation regarding this was secret.
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/jan/14/secret-papers-royals-veto-bills
> 
> Of course this doesn't mean that they're not playing the role of puppets - most of the time they do. After all, they rely on advisors.



Everyone in a position of power relies on advisors in some way or another...

I was aware of certain tax documents that were heavily redacted where Charles had been involved but must confess to being blissfully ignorant in regards to the true extent on the Queen's interference. If you look at what she actually can meddle with it appears to boil down to things that involve redistribution of taxation (in essence wanting to protect some of her revenue stream) and the SUPER decisions like major military changes. I'd almost put money on her being against gay marriage purely on a generational basis but i doubt her mandate extends that far.

Either way those things were kept hushed for a reason and it's not because the majority of the UK love her lots.


----------



## Depravo (Jul 17, 2013)

Ok, ok... let's not get off topic. A *MAJOR* UK public figure supports same sex marriage and that's a good thing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 17, 2013)

xist said:


> Either way those things were kept hushed for a reason and it's not because the majority of the UK love her lots.


 
Well, obviously. The power of Veto was invented to protect the interests of the crown first and foremost, that's why the acts that affect the crown in any way are the ones reviewed - this stretches from financial responsibility to the image of the monarchy. That being said, the Veto may be used to protect the population from acts that aren't very _"popular"_ among the monarch's subjects... if the monarch is in a good mood, that is. 



Depravo said:


> Ok, ok... let's not get off topic. A *MAJOR* UK public figure supports same sex marriage and that's a good thing.


Very true, we were just debating on how much of an impact that may have.


----------



## Flame (Jul 17, 2013)

i am not gay but, i cant believe is taken this long for a civil society to approve same sex marriage. if the human race wants to do great things. small things like this is a great big step in the right direction.


----------



## xist (Jul 17, 2013)

Depravo said:


> Ok, ok... let's not get off topic. A *MAJOR* UK public figure supports same sex marriage and that's a good thing.



That's kind of what we were discussing...the topic title is misleading since there's no indication that this has anything to do with the Queen at all. It might have, but then again it may not.


----------



## smile72 (Jul 17, 2013)

Meh, it's not a big deal...tons of Americans think the Queen rules England anyway....either way I don't care about the Queen,or U.K. politics, but I am glad for gay couples in the U.K. I wish the U.S. actually cared about civil rights, but our politicians are too busy whacking off to the bible and guns (the only two real amendments, oh who am I kidding 1.25 amendments) So I'm jealous right now.


----------



## Bake (Jul 17, 2013)

Who is this again?


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jul 17, 2013)

Bake said:


> Who is this again?


 
It's the bloody Queen of England, dammit!


----------



## Depravo (Jul 17, 2013)

TyBlood13 said:


> It's the bloody Queen of England, dammit!


There hasn't been a 'Queen of England' since 1707.


----------



## nando (Jul 17, 2013)

alrighty then, who wants to get me uk citizenship via marriage?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jul 17, 2013)

Interesting how things are going to play out now. We might see an increase in countries apart of the commonwealth following her lead.


----------



## LightyKD (Jul 18, 2013)

LOVE the OP picture! -also, Go Queenie!


----------



## natkoden (Jul 18, 2013)

Wikipedia4 said:


> _Technically_ she opens the Parliment session, signs Acts of Parliment, approves Orders in Council, holds meetings with the Prime Miniser, receives ambassadors or foreign rulers and is a representative of the nation, however yes - the Queen cannot pass legislature all by herself and her impact on UK policies is minimal. She may use her power of Veto to block certain decisions from passing, but that's about it.


----------



## dickfour (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm always stunned by people falling for the pro gay propaganda machine to the point where it's the most important thing the the word to them. You have these interests really dictating public opinion and people fall for it every time. "Gay marriage yay" but your government is spying on you, your police is becoming militarized, the EU and US economies are falling appear, we have 9 million less jobs than when Obama was elected, every time I go to the food store I'm reminded how bad things suck but yay we have gay marriage. It's such nonsense. It dosen't really matter because with the UK has a Muslim majority in the next 20 years I doubt they'll tolerate gay marriage. It'll be a blip on the radar screen of history.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 18, 2013)

Gahars said:


> Duh. I mean, of course gay marriage would be approved by a queen.


 
I truly can NOT tell you how much I cried and how much I hated you for that post. rotflmfao


----------



## The Pi (Jul 18, 2013)

dickfour said:


> I'm always stunned by people falling for the pro gay propaganda machine to the point where it's the most important thing the the word to them. You have these interests really dictating public opinion and people fall for it every time. "Gay marriage yay" but your government is spying on you, your police is becoming militarized, the EU and US economies are falling appear, we have 9 million less jobs than when Obama was elected, every time I go to the food store I'm reminded how bad things suck but yay we have gay marriage. It's such nonsense. It dosen't really matter because with the UK has a Muslim majority in the next 20 years I doubt they'll tolerate gay marriage. It'll be a blip on the radar screen of history.


Because social progress is "propaganda"...

Who ever said gay marriage is the most important thing in the world? (or "word" as you say)

Government spying, the global economy, less jobs and Obama have nothing to do with same sex marriage in the uk so what are you talking about?

And because YOUR shopping is more expensive and that is important in YOUR life doesn't mean marrying the person they love isn't important to someone else.

And as far as "Muslim majority" goes.... firstly any proof of that? secondly just shut up with your ignorance and selfishness and frankly your post could be seen as offensive.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 18, 2013)

dickfour said:


> It dosen't really matter because with the UK has a Muslim majority in the next 20 years I doubt they'll tolerate gay marriage.


 
Last time I checked, 4.8% was not a majority, and not all UK Muslims are against gay marriage.


----------



## Sefi (Jul 18, 2013)

dickfour said:


> I'm always stunned by people falling for the pro gay propaganda machine to the point where it's the most important thing the the word to them. You have these interests really dictating public opinion and people fall for it every time. "Gay marriage yay" but your government is spying on you, your police is becoming militarized, the EU and US economies are falling appear, we have 9 million less jobs than when Obama was elected, every time I go to the food store I'm reminded how bad things suck but yay we have gay marriage. It's such nonsense. It dosen't really matter because with the UK has a Muslim majority in the next 20 years I doubt they'll tolerate gay marriage. It'll be a blip on the radar screen of history.


 
Yes, the good old "there are more important things" argument.  Let's ignore any pesky human rights issues because of the economy.


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 18, 2013)

dickfour said:


> *boo hoo


That's a lot blind hatred.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 18, 2013)

Flame said:


> *i am not gay but*, i cant believe is taken this long for a civil society to approve same sex marriage. if the human race wants to do great things. small things like this is a great big step in the right direction.


 
I'm not gay either, but, there's no wrong in life to be homosexual.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 18, 2013)

Lacius said:


> Last time I checked, 4.8% was not a majority, and not all UK Muslims are against gay marriage.


 
I'm Muslim and I honestly couldn't care less about it. It has nothing to do with me, so why should I be against it?

The above statement has just proved your point. Not British, but still.


----------



## emigre (Jul 18, 2013)

dickfour said:


> I'm always stunned by people falling for the pro gay propaganda machine to the point where it's the most important thing the the word to them. You have these interests really dictating public opinion and people fall for it every time. "Gay marriage yay" but your government is spying on you, your police is becoming militarized, the EU and US economies are falling appear, we have 9 million less jobs than when Obama was elected, every time I go to the food store I'm reminded how bad things suck but yay we have gay marriage. It's such nonsense. It dosen't really matter because with the UK has a Muslim majority in the next 20 years I doubt they'll tolerate gay marriage. It'll be a blip on the radar screen of history.


 

Praise be to the chap who banned you're racist homophobic arse.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 18, 2013)

This is great news, legalising gay marriage is really getting some force behind it these days , as it should be doing. We are all equal, so why should the gender we are attracted to stop us from living a normal life


----------



## blahkamehameha (Jul 18, 2013)

dickfour said:


> I'm always stunned by people falling for the pro gay propaganda machine to the point where it's the most important thing the the word to them. You have these interests really dictating public opinion and people fall for it every time. "Gay marriage yay" but your government is spying on you, your police is becoming militarized, the EU and US economies are falling appear, we have 9 million less jobs than when Obama was elected, every time I go to the food store I'm reminded how bad things suck but yay we have gay marriage. It's such nonsense. It dosen't really matter because with the UK has a Muslim majority in the next 20 years I doubt they'll tolerate gay marriage. It'll be a blip on the radar screen of history.


 
Wait, why was this guy banned exactly? His point was stories like this get more attention, while there are much bigger issues going on in the world.

I will agree though that his muslim majority in uk statement was whack, but could someone explain why he was banned? Or is this just a silence those who don't agree type thing.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 18, 2013)

blahkamehameha said:


> Wait, why was this guy banned exactly? His point was stories like this get more attention, while there are much bigger issues going on in the world.
> 
> I will agree though that his muslim majority in uk statement was whack, but could someone explain why he was banned? Or is this just a silence those who don't agree type thing.


 

Dickfour frequently made racist, homophobic, misogynistic, and all around repugnant comments in every thread he posted in. This post was just one of many revolving around a "pro gay conspiracy" he liked to rant on about.

As for the ban, I think that this is less "The straw that broke the camel's back" and more "Oh wait, he's _still_ around?"


----------



## Flame (Jul 18, 2013)

blahkamehameha said:


> Wait, why was this guy banned exactly? His point was stories like this get more attention, while there are much bigger issues going on in the world.
> 
> I will agree though that his muslim majority in uk statement was whack, but could someone explain why he was banned? Or is this just a silence those who don't agree type thing.


 
in the Internet business we call him a hater.  



and what Gahars said.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 18, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> I'm not gay either, but, there's no wrong in life to be homosexual.


 
I'm not even going to start on that.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, I am a Muslim, and I have to reply to the banned dickfour, who really is a dick.
As you see, quotations people give from the Quran that are translated are false. The sources are false. It is proven that Islam is a religion of peace, and we have NOTHING against homosexuality, because people are born and have rights to prefer what gender they prefer, it's not required to be a straight person. I'd also like to point out that I am not against other religions, in fact I respect them. Jesus is a prophet in our religion, guys.. I know that Islam has nothing against homosexuals. And where the heck did Islam come from inside this?
If anyone needs to debate here with me, I'm open to reply to yo' emails.


----------



## blahkamehameha (Jul 18, 2013)

ComeTurismO said:


> Yes, I am a Muslim, and I have to reply to the banned dickfour, who really is a dick.
> As you see, quotations people give from the Quran that are translated are false. The sources are false. It is proven that Islam is a religion of peace, and we have NOTHING against homosexuality, because people are born and have rights to prefer what gender they prefer, it's not required to be a straight person. I'd also like to point out that I am not against other religions, in fact I respect them. Jesus is a prophet in our religion, guys.. I know that Islam has nothing against homosexuals. And where the heck did Islam come from inside this?
> If anyone needs to debate here with me, I'm open to reply to yo' emails.


 
So is the information presented at http://wikiislam.net/wiki/Islam_and_Homosexuality completely false then? You can reply via pm so this thread doesn't turn completely off topic and for the worse.


----------



## 2ndApex (Jul 19, 2013)

blahkamehameha said:


> So is the information presented at http://wikiislam.net/wiki/Islam_and_Homosexuality completely false then? You can reply via pm so this thread doesn't turn completely off topic and for the worse.


 

Wikiislam probably isn't a neutral reliable source for all the branches (and personal beliefs) of Islam and it's people.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 19, 2013)

blahkamehameha said:


> So is the information presented at http://wikiislam.net/wiki/Islam_and_Homosexuality completely false then? You can reply via pm so this thread doesn't turn completely off topic and for the worse.


 
It's false. I don't think my religion is that strict where you have no right to have prefer your own sexual orientation.


----------



## zigzagslims (Jul 19, 2013)

Good for the gays. I dont understand why people have a problem with it. What business is it of mine, it effects me in no way what so ever. The argument about same sex adoption also means nothing to me. But the anti's scream "but the child may turn gay". Well think about it... another gay child means more women for your xenophobic self.

And if it is against any religion I think the best course of action is leaving it to your god to deal with because you know... its gods job to judge not yours...

Anyway the best argument I have so far heard from the pro gays is "if god didnt want men to be gay why did he put the g-spot in the mans bum"..... I cant help but lol


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jul 19, 2013)

blahkamehameha said:


> So is the information presented at http://wikiislam.net/wiki/Islam_and_Homosexuality completely false then? You can reply via pm so this thread doesn't turn completely off topic and for the worse.


 
That's some of the biggest BS I've ever read. Really. Inaccurate translations make everything worse. You need someone who knows both English and Arabic, the expressions of both as well, to translate it. (Like me, but I just finished fasting for the day and am too fat to move now.)

EDIT: Also note there are extremists that take it too far. It's a relatively moderate religion that emphasizes the quality of being tolerant.


----------



## Lacius (Jul 20, 2013)

blahkamehameha said:


> So is the information presented at http://wikiislam.net/wiki/Islam_and_Homosexuality completely false then? You can reply via pm so this thread doesn't turn completely off topic and for the worse.


 
There are as many versions/interpretations of Islam as there are Muslims in the world.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm against LGBT. Christianity doesn't allows it too.


----------

